# Goodbye Mirko Thank you for many wonderful years



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

http://jutarnji.hr/sport/borilacki_sportovi/clanak/art-2009,9,20,,176969.jl



> Cro cop admited after ufc 103 that he dosnt have the passion for mma.
> Croatian gladiator Mirko Filipovic didnt make any excuses for him self or anyone else after a new failure in the UFC octagon in Dallas. Defeat from the brazilian "stallion" Junior dos Santos best describes hes own sentance: I fucked up, and thats it.
> 
> Its obvious your far from a champion form?
> ...












Best of luck in all your future endeavours


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

Sad, truly one of the best fighters in the world of MMA. It's sad the new UFC fans didnt get to see the Mirko that we all knew.


Thank you Mirko


----------



## Stealthrida (Jun 7, 2007)

Man thats rough i wish i got to see him when he was in his pride days, i didnt get to mma until after pride was bought out. Oh well GL Mirko from what ive seen on youtube you were a warrior and will be missed by the MMA community.


----------



## Nate6000 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bye Mirko thanks for all the good times


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Ruh roh, Swp and DW is going to cry when they read this.

Tear, I is going to miss Cro Cop but it has been evident he hasn't been his old self in a bit. This is a very smart move on his part and I wish him the best, very classy feller.

Oh and does anyone have a picture of Dos Santos' broken arcade? I want to see it.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Poor cro cop...well i would say lhw but i guess he's right


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a cold-as-ice personality, but dammit, this got to me. 

Long live Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Sounds like Mirco busted up Junior's Donkey Kong box D:!!

Crocop has lost his edge and it's been hard to watch for the past few years. He was one of the first fighters I really became a fan of and seeing how far he's fallen, mostly from the mental standpoint, has just been a sad story. I hope he walks away from the sport with his head held high, knowing that at one point he was the best fighter on the planet. He shouldn't be ashamed of his UFC career.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I for one never saw any of cro crops fights in pride, but have seen enough footage of youtube and various mma sites to know that he truely was an awesome fighter in his prime.

Good luck Mirko in whatever life brings you next


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Casual Fans will demand he continue until he ends up like Ken Shamrock. 

Personally, I think it's all psychological. He can't overcome his fear of the cage. It's been an apparent hinderance since coming to the UFC. 

It's ashame for everyone that he couldn't overcome it.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

God damn good fighter, legend and world class striker. I will always remember mirko as he was in pride, and as a man who knew when to walk away when it was time.


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

:sad02::sad02::sad02::sad02:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEgci5Jhk7s&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Now he knows where he wanna be.. finish the contract somehow and go fishing.. and just maybe someday in the future i will see him fishing somewhere in privlaka or so.. Take care and keep ya head up.. you did way better then most of us would given the circumstances you were in the beginings.. Good luck with everything


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Sad news indeed...Best of luck to Mirko for whatever he decides to do.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

A legend of not only the sport of MMA, but a legend of the act of fighting itself.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

That silverback Gonzaga broke him.. damn that had to be the worst KO I've ever seen, hard for anyone to come back from that. Never been the same since. Adios.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I need a fuckin drink.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

raise01:Thanks for the memories Cro Copraise01:


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm pretty gutted about this but in a weird way kinda glad, was looking forward to seeing him come back but he just wasn't his old self. Think it's the best option in the end.


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

Goodbye Mirko. Thank you for the wonderful fights.:sad02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Long Live Crocop!!! :sad02:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

If Cro Cop does retire that is a smart choice. He's made his mark, is financially set (I assume) and he has been fighting for a long time and that wears you down. 

However, his problems in the UFC are two things:

1) He is too small to be a HW. Dos Santos made it clear from the opening bell he wasn't the least bit afraid of Cro Cop. He walked him down the whole fight. You can't walk around at 225-230 lbs and fight at HW. Too many guys have equivalent skill and 15-30 lbs on you. That is too much. If Cro Cop dropped to LHW I think he'd still do very well.

2) He one punches way too much. Did he throw a single combo in the Dos Santos fight? He landed some good straight lefts and lead leg kicks and never followed up. I get the feeling he is always looking to land a big left head kick or left hook. If he'd stop looking for a highlight reel and just focus on landing more often, again, I think he could still be a force. 

In any case I think retiring before racking up a few more losses would be an excellent idea. He has done enough.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Personally, I think it's all psychological. He can't overcome his fear of the cage. It's been an apparent hinderance since coming to the UFC.


I agree it's psychological, but don't agree it's about fear. Speaking as an older guy, I believe it's more about indifference. Most people reach a point where they just don't want to do the same thing forever. Mirko mentioned that he's been doing this for 20 years, up at 6 am and going (training) until night time. It's like doing dishes in a restaurant.... there's just no end to it. I've left good work that paid very good money at different times in my life because mentally I just wasn't interested in the type of work anymore. When the mind says "I'm done with this" there's usually no amount of money or coercion that can motivate it to resume the task. Fear isn't even part of this equation. I dare say fear is completely absent when the mind reaches this point. 

I applaud Filipovic that he sees enough interesting things in this world to want to try something new. Thank you Mirko for the memories, and best of luck, joy and peace with whatever you do in the future.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

its a sad day
i will always hug his nuts extra hard
in my eyes he will always be a legend


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Beeg said:


> I agree it's psychological, but don't agree it's about fear. Speaking as an older guy, I believe it's more about indifference. Most people reach a point where they just don't want to do the same thing forever. Mirko mentioned that he's been doing this for 20 years, up at 6 am and going (training) until night time. It's like doing dishes in a restaurant.... there's just no end to it. I've left good work that paid very good money at different times in my life because mentally I just wasn't interested in the type of work anymore. When the mind says "I'm done with this" there's usually no amount of money or coercion that can motivate it to resume the task. Fear isn't even part of this equation. I dare say fear is completely absent when the mind reaches this point.
> 
> I applaud Filipovic that he sees enough interesting things in this world to want to try something new. Thank you Mirko for the memories, and best of luck, joy and peace with whatever you do in the future.


I would agree with you, but for the fact he has even stated he has never felt comfortable in the cage. Many fighters have stated that the cage is much more psychologically intimidating than the ropes. 

The disinterest is a symptom of his psychological issues, not the cause.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im not a Fedor fan at all, but now i dont want him to lose. I dont want to see the last of the guys that seemed invincible fall. Hughes, Franklin,Wandy, Chuck, CroCop, Randy, and Nog have all fallen off in one way or another. I want one of the legends to keep it going.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Im not a Fedor fan at all, but now i dont want him to lose. I dont want to see the last of the guys that seemed invincible fall. Hughes, Franklin,Wandy, Chuck, CroCop, Randy, and Nog have all fallen off in one way or another. I want one of the legends to keep it going.

That's why legends are here son  They pass the torch on to the new breed. You never become a legend till you kill one.
We have some current in the making legends, GSP, Silva, Lyoto, Mousasi. They too will fall, and the new kids will come in.
It's always sad to see an icon fall, but just remember what made them a legend in the first place.

Well done cro-cop fantastic career, and you knew when to quit!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If he's really gone, gonna miss his fights, always exciting and glad I can watch the old mma ones whenever I want.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> Im not a Fedor fan at all, but now i dont want him to lose. I dont want to see the last of the guys that seemed invincible fall. Hughes, Franklin, Wandy, Chuck, CroCop, Randy, and Nog have all fallen off in one way or another. I want one of the legends to keep it going.


I was about to post what you said pretty much. It's a changing of the guard. The new replaces the old. 

One fighter most people have forgotten about is Vitor. He was 19 when I saw him with his rapid fire punches demolishing Wanderlei, Scott Ferozzo, Tank, etc. Besides Pat Smith, Ken, Royce, Vitor was the one that got me into MMA. Vitor might be able to carry the torch still cuz all the rest of the old timers are getting beat/KOed left and right. It really is hard to digest seeing your favorites get beat. 

Hey at least he fought til the end almost and didn't get KOed. That would have sucked. 

Can he really retire like this. Fawk if Coleman is still fighting Mirko can. At least give us one more high light reel...lolz!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm gonna miss him. He was one of the early ones that got me into mma, and i'll remember all those sexy ass leg kicks.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wouldn't mind seeing Cro-cop vs Junie browning. But that's just me.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

What a great fighter. He didn't make excuses, gave Dos Santos his props, and knew he lost. I'm gonna really miss him fight and I wish things went his way in the Octagon.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

It's sad to see him go, but when it's time, it's time.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Mirko is a bad ass even in defeat..TONS if respect for the guy..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cya Mirko. Glad he's not trying to kid himself though. Takes alot to admit you don't have what it takes anymore.

Shall be watching alot of Pride DVDs in the next week.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

CroCop, Ima let you retire, but you were one of the best fighters of all time...of all time. - Kanye


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

What a depressing interview. Very sad to see him go, very VERY sad.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

What about his contract? He has two more fights left, is he obliged to do them?


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

He'll always be one of my very favorite fighters. Thanks for the kicks, Mirko.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't even know how to describe how I feel about this. Cro Cop was one of the first fighters I liked watching and he inspired me a lot. Cro Cop was epic in his prime and I will never forget his K1 and Pride days. I wish last night's fight never took place, because seeing him like that, especially when he left the octagon with a towel on his head, broke my heart. He is a classy and honorable fighter and MANY of the newer fighters should take notes on his behavior in and out of the cage. He seems to be part of a dying breed. 

At least, now he has time to pursue his political career and I wish him all the best.

Good bye Cro Cop and thank you for all the great memories! I will never forget you. :'(


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Cro Cop is the fighter that got me interested in MMA and in an odd way, I'm happy for Mirko. He's had a long and successful career and recognizes that it's time to hang 'em up and I salute him for that. He's no longer the fighter he once was and it's nice to know that we wont have to see him struggle and end his career in the same fashion that so many legends do.

Thank you Cro Cop.


----------



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you so much Mirko for the excellent fights all of us will be watching for years to come, from K-1 to MMA, and inspiring so many people to get into this growing sport. You are a legend in this sport. Goodluck Mirko and I hope you catch a big one sir, you deserve it. 

Cheers.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Mirko: "No mas, Junior! No mas!"

MMA Fans: "No mas, Mirko, no mas."


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

:sad02::sad02::sad02::sad02:


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

I see wandy joining crocop soon


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

ill miss him


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Mirko is now done with MMA  It’s such a sad day for me and for many others. He was without a doubt one of the greatest fighters to ever practice the sport of MMA. A Pride legend and a world class striker.

Thank you for your memories Mirko. Cro Cop lives forever!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't think he will quit. 

He said he should have quit back in 06, but that could just be the loss talking.

If he does quit, I'm not surprised and even though I love Mirko, the man just doesn't have it anymore. He'll always be remembered by hardcore fans for being an absolute killer in PRIDE, and he will remain forever in our eyes the one who sent prime Wandy down with a LHK from hell in devilish fashion.

Cro Cop = THE MAN.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> I don't think he will quit.
> 
> He said he should have quit back in 06, but that could just be the loss talking.
> 
> ...


This.

He hasn't definitely said that he will retire. However if he does...

It's a sad ending of a great career. One of the greatest strikers in the history of MMA, and one of the most exciting fighters to watch ever.

Hvala ti Mirko.raise01:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> :sad02::sad02::sad02::sad02:


Me too, 2 of my 3 favorite fighters lost bigtime in the main and co-main events, what a bummer even though the whole show was great.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Goodbye Mirko Crocop, you will be missed. Thank you for all the knockouts, and all the heart stopping moments and fights.

And thanks for knocking out Wandy, that was sick


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I think he would be fine if he just moved down to lhw crocop is afterall the only guy to even go past the first with Dos Santos and he did bust him up pretty good. Heavy weights coming up today are just too big and fast even though he has superior striking technique they can just bullrush him and land 1 out of 5 and do more damamge than he is doing with his precise counter punches and take away his ability to headkick them.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Add another mark to the wall of shouda coulda but never did.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> I think he would be fine if he just moved down to lhw crocop is afterall the only guy to even go past the first with Dos Santos and he did bust him up pretty good. Heavy weights coming up today are just too big and fast even though he has superior striking technique they can just bullrush him and land 1 out of 5 and do more damamge than he is doing with his precise counter punches and take away his ability to headkick them.


This I completely agree with. :thumbsup: Mirko is too small at HW especially in the UFC and he could(possibly if he wanted to) do better against guys his own size at LHW. Now if he truly feels he can't do it anymore and lacks the hunger then he should retire though as a longtime fan I'd love to see him try the weight cut and move down just to see if it could work. Maybe false hope but I'd like to see him at least try it.

EDIT: if he does indeed retire HUGE respect to a great fighter that had a great and spectacular career with great victories and highlights. One of the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Walker said:


> This I completely agree with. :thumbsup: Mirko is too small at HW especially in the UFC and he could(possibly if he wanted to) do better against guys his own size at LHW. Now if he truly feels he can't do it anymore and lacks the hunger then he should retire though as a longtime fan I'd love to see him try the weight cut and move down just to see if it could work. Maybe false hope but I'd like to see him at least try it.
> 
> EDIT: if he does indeed retire HUGE respect to a great fighter that had a great and spectacular career with great victories and highlights. One of the best. :thumbsup:


Honestly if hes no longer hungry there isnt shit the lhw class could do for him,.. Also at his age hes been at hw for a while Im sure a weight cut might be kind of hard for him.. In his last fight it was more then a younger guy handling him he flat out sucked . He looked like he jus walked in off the streets with no training . He looked nonstop for a one shot ending blow that never came cause his op wasnt that stupid.. I think he has this planned and wanted to go out with a ko but failed to do so.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Man this was tough to read ...I R sad...

Good luck Mirko!

****...


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

He's not making excuses. He needs a break, but after a year or 2 he could be back...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> Honestly if hes no longer hungry there isnt shit the lhw class could do for him,.. Also at his age hes been at hw for a while Im sure a weight cut might be kind of hard for him.. In his last fight it was more then a younger guy handling him he flat out sucked . He looked like he jus walked in off the streets with no training . He looked nonstop for a one shot ending blow that never came cause his op wasnt that stupid.. I think he has this planned and wanted to go out with a ko but failed to do so.


That's why I put "Now if he truly feels he can't do it anymore and lacks the hunger then he should retire..." in my post- sorry guess you missed that. :dunno:

I completely disagree with your assessment that he looked like "He looked like he jus walked in off the streets with no training "- he cut Dos Santos and was pushing him off to try and create distance for his kicks- obviously it didn't work. As to looking for one shot- he was trying to set up a head kick with getting Junior off of him with the pushes so he wasn't in close and getting pushed back on the cage- go figure with his past history of head kick KOs.

If he decides to retire that's his choice and I'll completely respect it and if the LHW cut would be too much then he should because I really can't see him handling the UFC HWs. He may lack the fire and if he truly believes that then it is time but he didn't just walk into the Dos Santos fight without training and just praying for a last KO.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

So sad about this, but it is probably for the best. he just doesn't seem to have the fire he had in Pride. He was an early favorite of mine and I always marveled at those damn head kicks...God man...they were amazing. I kept praying for one to land last night, but alas no. Thanks Mirko. If it is time then it is time, I don't want you to refuse to see it like some other fighters.  But now I need a beer...


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm actually pretty happy to read this. It makes me feel good that he can think this clearly and openly state he just lost the will to compete. In another thread here somebody posted a comparison between his staredown with Wanderlei... and his staredown with Dos Santos. It was like two different people!

If Cro Cop himself openly realizes he no longer has the drive to compete... it's best for him to just retire and enjoy his political career.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Here... just look at this staredown video...

This is NOT the Mirko that showed up this weekend. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeVk3t9sw4w


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Crester said:


> Here... just look at this staredown video...
> 
> This is NOT the Mirko that showed up this weekend.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeVk3t9sw4w


No, sadly it wasn't. That is why I think it is time for him to do what he wants to do and step out of the ring/octogon. Even though it makes me an incredibly sad Panda... :sad01:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

This is truly sad for any Cro Cop fans, but it would be a lot worse to see him continue losing. Its obvious he just doesn't have it in him anymore. 

Here's to Cro Cop for all the amazing fights he has put on for his fans. He will never be forgotten.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Darkwraith said:


> No, sadly it wasn't. That is why I think it is time for him to do what he wants to do and step out of the ring/octogon. Even though it makes me an incredibly sad Panda... :sad01:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Even in his uninspired, slippery, unplanned daydreaming form, he still bloodied up one of the most lethal HW strikers without taking much damage. Godspeed CroCop, sucks for us as fans that he's no longer interested but we can all definitely see where he's coming from.

Maybe after he fishes for a few years he'll get bored and come back aggressive as ever. Maybe. 

Long live CroCop


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Goodbye, Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic, you are a noble fighter and a noble man. Enjoy fishing in Privlaca, you deserve it.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

For me it's about desire. CC hasn't got the drive to make it in the cage anymore...and I can't blame him. He's got a great post fight life and why pay the price anymore? He's got, as Joe Rogan said last night, the most impressive MMA hilite reel of anyone. What else does he need. Miss you CC. I remember when you were the best ever.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Sad to see him go, but I saw it coming. He didn't look like he wanted to fight last night. IMO, he shouldn't have came back to the UFC. Good luck Mirko


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I give him credit for trying to do more for the fans. If this is the end it is a sad one in deed. But thankfully there is YouTube and all those impressive fights. 
And I agree he might do better at LHW but with out the will to fight and win.. he could go to light weight and still get beat.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

He's not that old. I imagine he will get bored and think back to the days he kicked jerks in the head and wish to do it again. ;_;


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Crester said:


> Here... just look at this staredown video...
> 
> This is NOT the Mirko that showed up this weekend.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeVk3t9sw4w


Thanks for posting that up. I was the one who made that comment. As soon as I saw JDS walk into the middle of the octagon staring down CC and pointing down I knew he meant business. Old CC would have had a very cold stare at him...Ivan Drago style...like "kid you're trying to scare me. I eliminate people in Luko in real life. I will break you!" That killer instinct is gone. In K-1 plus all his other fights pre-Wanderlei he just wanted to hurt people. Think he needs to go through hypnosis. Few elite fighters go through this process. 

On the flip side he did land solid shots that probably would have rocked other fighters and keep in mind he fought valiantly for three rounds while everyone else got BLITZED in less than a round. 

Guess we'll have to see what's next for our beloved head hunter! Think it's time for Goran to take over the mantle.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

Not that there is a valid point for him to continue his daydreaming in the cage he's doing nowdays - but people: where did you hear, or read him confirming he's retiring, not to say retiring for good, so there is a need for a special _post-mortem_ thread?
:dunno:


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

I actually kind of liked to hear him say these things. Very honest and open. In no way is what he said any source for hating. He's been doing this for a long time and it's no easy work mentally or physically.

After 10, 15 or 20 years many people actually should change their job, workplace or career because mentally it's hard to keep up the spirit for the same thing for that long. Change is sometimes needed for our well-being. It seems to me that Mirko has drained his fire for fighting and need to make a change. 

-Take a complete break Mirko and if the fire returns any time soon, maybe consider a comeback, otherwise just be happy with your outstanding career!


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

Mirko and Rampage are what got me into MMA..i will allways be thankfull to them and Mirko will allways be a LEGEND


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Casual Fans will demand he continue until he ends up like Ken Shamrock.
> 
> Personally, I think it's all psychological. He can't overcome his fear of the cage. It's been an apparent hinderance since coming to the UFC.
> 
> It's ashame for everyone that he couldn't overcome it.


You really think an unmotivated Cro-Cop would do leagues better in a ring than he did in a cage?


Really, people? I honestly don't get what people think it is about the cage that turns good fighters into bad ones.

Cro-Cop doesn't want to do this anymore. That's fine. It's his choice. Being an international symbol that made Croatians like myself proud for many years, he has earned the ability to call it quits anytime he wants.


One of the greatest of all time.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Tomislav III said:


> You really think an unmotivated Cro-Cop would do leagues better in a ring than he did in a cage?
> 
> 
> Really, people? I honestly don't get what people think it is about the cage that turns good fighters into bad ones.
> ...


I've already said that I suspect Crocop's indifference is a symptom of his psychological issues in the cage, not the cause. 

He did far better in Dream and K-1 before shutting down again in the octagon.

Now that he is indifferent, no, it would not make a difference whether he fights in a cage or the ring. But, if he can overcome his anxiety in the cage, I think he'd have a renewed vigor for the sport.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

What gets me down is when I think of CC now, the Dos Santos, Kongo and GG losses come to my mind first. Not his amazing history. I'm actually depressed by how Mirko has gone downhill. 

He has not been the same since Gonzaga high kicked his soul out the top of his head.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

From what I gather, he's suspended indefinitely.

http://www.mmamafia.net/mma-news/uf...ighters-suspended-qcro-copq-indefinitely.html


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Breadfan said:


> From what I gather, he's suspended indefinitely.
> 
> http://www.mmamafia.net/mma-news/uf...ighters-suspended-qcro-copq-indefinitely.html



Hmm interesting.. Could this be the UFC's way of giving him an out in his contract? Other then the cut to his eye lid what other serious injury did he get? By doing this it leaves his contract up int he air.. If he wants to fight again.. he just needs to pass a medical Eval. And he comes back to the UFC.. If he does not fight.. then oh well.. 

I do hope though there was nothing serious.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Good bye Cro Cop, you were the one who got me interested in MMA! 

IMO he takes this like a man and looks the hard, cold facts in the face. He doesn't have the hunger anymore, and from what I have heard, the hunger is VERY hard to keep in fighting (especially if you've been fighting for as long a period as Mirko). Also, strikers tend to burn themselves out earlier in their careers than ground fighters.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Baby Jay D. said:


> What gets me down is when I think of CC now, the Dos Santos, Kongo and GG losses come to my mind first. Not his amazing history. I'm actually depressed by how Mirko has gone downhill.
> 
> He has not been the same since Gonzaga high kicked his soul out the top of his head.


Yeah I feel similar to this. Before CroCop went to the UFC he was a cold faced high kicking wrecking machine. 

I think a combination of things contributed to his downfall; lack of hunger, becoming older and slower, the octagon and top class heavyweights. These 4 things were a nasty combination and he never looked right in the cage.

I wasn't happy when he returned to the UFC, now I think it is definitely time to hang up the gloves but know he will always have an army of fans. I didn't even know about Pride when I got into MMA/UFC but when I discovered CroCop I was an instant fan. He's got a brilliant highlight real and is a movie like fighting character to suit. 

He faced the best that could be put in front of him, has given Fedor one of the toughest fights he's ever had and won the GP so he was definitely a top level heavyweight at one point.


----------

